# Worse than Linux in GUI scenarios



## boombim (Mar 27, 2021)

Hello. I found my ThinkPad t460 on freebsd 12.2 and Intel drm-kmod worked worse than Linux in any GUI app. It's just more slow and sometimes freeze. Even in vim with syntax highlighting.
I manually set CPU to maximum performance so it's not cpu issue.
Is it because freebsd use linux.kpi for video and it's worse than native driver in Linux by design?


----------



## eternal_noob (Mar 27, 2021)

boombim said:


> Intel drm-kmod worked worse than Linux in any GUI app. It's just more slow and sometimes freeze.


I noticed random freezes with the intel driver too. I resolved it by deinstalling it and letting X.Org use the default modesetting driver.

FreeBSD actually runs faster than Linux on my machine.


----------



## boombim (Mar 27, 2021)

eternal_noob said:


> I noticed random freezes with the intel driver too. I resolved it by deinstalling it and letting X.Org use the default modesetting driver.
> 
> FreeBSD actually runs faster than Linux on my machine.


But according to guides in handbook and in graphics wiki we should install drm-kmod for better performance... I don't understand.


----------



## eternal_noob (Mar 27, 2021)

boombim said:


> according to guides in handbook and in graphics wiki we should install drm-kmod for better performance


Yes, that's correct. But there are two drivers: the drm-kmod driver and the X.Org driver (intel or modesetting in this case).
You need both.


----------



## boombim (Mar 27, 2021)

eternal_noob said:


> Yes, that's correct. But there are two drivers: the drm-kmod driver and the X.Org driver (intel or modesetting in this case).
> You need both.


I just tried to installed drm-kmod and xorg. Graphics works. Did I do something wrong?


----------



## diego (Mar 27, 2021)

I had same issue with "intel" driver and "modesetting" driver provides better performance.
FreeBSD runs faster than any Linux distro or Windows10 (pre-installed) on my Lenovo too ......


----------



## zirias@ (Mar 27, 2021)

boombim said:


> I just tried to installed drm-kmod and xorg.


So, did you actually _load_ a driver?


----------



## boombim (Mar 27, 2021)

Zirias said:


> So, did you actually _load_ a driver?


Sure. Now I haven't freebsd due to this issue but I definitely remember it was in kldstat. It worked.


----------



## boombim (Mar 27, 2021)

diego said:


> I had same issue with "intel" driver and "modesetting" driver provides better performance.
> FreeBSD runs faster than any Linux distro or Windows10 (pre-installed) on my Lenovo too ......


Could you guys explain please what I need to do step by step? I'll try it again when I'll have enough time to install freebsd again.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 28, 2021)

Read `pkg info -D drm-fbsd12.0-kmod` (It's the message that gets printed when you install it).


----------



## Terpentijn (Mar 29, 2021)

SirDice said:


> Read `pkg info -D drm-fbsd12.0-kmod` (It's the message that gets printed when you install it).


I run intel and it’s working very well. However, I’m not starting from EFI boot. If FreeBSD13-RELEASE is released I was planning to change to EFI boot. Does the message mean that I’ll loose the ability to use drm-fbsd13-kmod? If so, I’ll keep my system on legacy.


----------



## scottro (Mar 29, 2021)

Nope.  You shouldn't have a problem.  I have it running on 2 laptops using uefi install with no problem.  Install FreeBSD, install the drm-fbsd13-kmod and you should be good to go.


----------



## Mjölnir (Mar 29, 2021)

Terpentijn said:


> I run intel and it’s working very well. However, I’m not starting from EFI boot. If FreeBSD13-RELEASE is released I was planning to change to EFI boot. Does the message mean that I’ll loose the ability to use drm-fbsd13-kmod? If so, I’ll keep my system on legacy.


The loading of the DRM KMS kernel module is completely independent from the boot method you choose to boot _the BeaSD_.  The former is done when the OS is already up & running.  If your system is UEFI, you should be able to boot via the EFI method (as opposed to the old _legacy_ via CSM).


----------



## SirDice (Mar 29, 2021)

EFI boot should only be problematic with AMD graphics, not Intel.


----------



## scottro (Mar 29, 2021)

I'm running it on an AMD, Lenovo T495, and again, no problems with 13.0-RC3 and drm-fbsd13-kmod.


----------

